# Engelegte Makrelen - inladt makrill



## küchenangler (25. Februar 2012)

*Eingelegte Makrelen (Inlagd Makrill) – leicht abgewandelt aus Schweden mitgebracht*
500 gr. Makrelenfilets, 2 rote Zwiebeln, 0,2 l Essig (5%), 1 TL Salz, 1 ½ EL Zucker, 3 Lorbeerblätter, 15-20 Pfefferkörner, 1 Bund Dill
Essig, Gewürze und die Dillstängel kurz aufkochen lassen und die Marinade abkühlen lassen. 
Die Makrelenfilets häuten und in mundgerechte Stücke schneiden.
Die Zwiebeln in feine Ringe schneiden.
Fisch, Zwiebelringe und die zerkleinerten Dillblätter  schichtweise in eine Schüssel  füllen und mit der Marinade übergießen. Über Nacht im Kühlschrank durchziehen lassen.

Sehr lecker zu Pellkartoffeln und Salat oder dunklem Brot. 
Am besten einfach so aus der Schüssel!!

*TIPP:* Lieber anfangs etwas weniger  Essig nehmen und später noch etwas dazugeben oder länger durchziehen lassen. Etwas Essig nachschütten ist einfach, ist zu viel drin, wird es arg sauer und der Fisch schnell strohig. Richtig fette Makrelen aus dem Spätsommer brauchen mehr Essig – ausprobieren!


----------



## FisherMan66 (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Engelegte Makrelen - inladt makrill*

Hört sich super lecker an.


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Engelegte Makrelen - inladt makrill*

... ziemlich gleiche vorgehensweise wie beim Salzhering süsssauer.Total lecker...
Habe am vergangenen Samstag meine letzten eingefrorenen Makrelen in die Räuchertonne verbannt, die waren so was von gelungen, ich hätte mich beinahe übergessen.
Das Makrelenrezept werde ich auf jedenfall ausprobieren,. danke dafür, reingehauen...


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Engelegte Makrelen - inladt makrill*

hört sich lecker an#6.....habs mal abgespeichert, ob das auch mit hering funtzt???#c...komm dieses jahr warscheinlich leider nur zum herings-angeln an de ostsee....:c:c:c

@salziges silber: frage beantwortet....hast geschrieben, bevor ich enter gedrückt hab....


----------



## küchenangler (27. Februar 2012)

*AW: Engelegte Makrelen - inladt makrill*

Sag mir mal einer, wie ich die Tippfehler aus der Kopfzeile bekomme. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Wie sagte ein anderer: Wer sie findet, darf sie behalten!

Das mit den Heringen hab ich mangels Masse noch nicht probiert, da ich immer nur M-Filets mitbringe (jedes Gramm zählt), werden die gelegentlich auch im antiken ABU Röken heiß geräuchert - echt lecker, verlangt aber regelmäßig wegen Überdosis anschließend nach Hochoktanigem - jetzt weiß ich, was nächstes Wochenende auf der Speisekarte steht
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Zu den eingelegten: Faule können sich eine Flasche von Mutters Gurkenessig mit nach Norge nehmen, etwas frischen Essig, Zwiebel und ein Bund Dill dazu - geht auch


----------



## norwegian_sun (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Engelegte Makrelen - inladt makrill*

ich hab grad meine "fundsachen" aus mutters tk in eimern,(heringe von ostern letzes jahr), sind noch super!!! Bratheringe vom feinsten.....hab viele rezepte gesehen, meistens erschien mir die essigmenge von anfang an zu heftig, hier mal meins:

300ml essig (10%), 800ml wasser, 1TL salz, 130gr zucker, zwiebeln (grob geschnitten), möhren(auch grob), pimentkörner (kurz im mixer geschreddert), lorbeerblätter, pfeffer (gleich gemahlen), etwas!!!! ebenfalls geschredderten chily (wie in dönerbude)..kurz aufkochen, feuer aus und frischen paprika (würfel) ran,....abkühlen, die gebratenen heringe rein und 4 tage kühl stellen....schmeckt in etwa, wie die dosen von rügen-fisch

PS: funtzt auch mit dorsch, hab ich letztens probiert#6


----------

